

Exact String Matching Algorithms - boh
http://www-igm.univ-mlv.fr/~lecroq/string/

======
russell
This is a nice catalog of algorithms to study to home your analytical skills
and a good place to start if you are doing sequence matching outside of the
usual text matching.

